# My First Thermoflex Shirt - multi colored vinyl design



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been playing around with our new Graphtec cutter and I wanted to test some different materials, so I found a pic and vectorized it in X3. I simplified the design a little so it would be easier to work with. Well, I thought it would be.

There are 7 colors in the design - I don't think I would ever do that many for a customer - too much weeding and aligning time involved.

But I wanted to see what could be done. This is just something for me.

I would like to hear what you guys think. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## cameront21 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

I think that it looks really nice.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

Being an ex Star Wars fan (as George Lucas screwed it with Episodes I II and III) I must say it looks very nice. It is in fact a simplified design but it is really recognizable (if thats even a word). I bet you had a hard time working on this, but I also guess it is a great satisfaction when you see it coming to life. I like it and I would wear it! Nice Job!


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

Thanks, Joe. I was hoping someone would recognize it. I know I'm a geek, but I thought it would fun to do. It was, but it was also not something I would want to do every day. Yeah, Lucas really tainted the whole Star Wars universe with the last 3 "movies"


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

Yeah Mark. I grew up thinking Darth Vader was the greatest Villian of all times. I tought he was the Devil himself, that destroyed thousands of planets and fought hundreds of wars and lost parts of his body little by little, BUT...
It turned out he just killed a bunch of dessert people, a few Jedi KIDS and he lost 3 of his limbs at once by one person... Thats screwed, Inmediately after that he went into the ship and never did anything else... He is just as bad as a wounded puppy. It dissapointed me and killed all my dreams about Darth Vader!!!!

Im sorry forum people, I just needed to take that out! LOL!

But that Bounty Hunter shirt is just really nice.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

What?!? There are more than the three movies that were shown in the late '70's / early '80's???


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*



Chani said:


> What?!? There are more than the three movies that were shown in the late '70's / early '80's???


LOL I wished there were not.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

 nice job looks different.. thats the idea!......


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

Great job !!!...... JB


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

nice work... i know it had to take some time to weed that lol

be cool to screen print it


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

This shirt just goes to show that you can have as many colors as you have patience for with vinyl.

Most people say that you shouldn't go more than 2-3 colors, but that only really applies when you're LAYERING vinyl. When you create your designs effectively, you can pretty much do anything you want.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

Pict is a little fuzzy, but looks good. I can't beleive the schmuck went back and redid (4,5 & 6)!


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*

Definitely a testament to what you can do with this medium. You're right though... I wouldn't do this for a customer, unless the price was right of course!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: My First Thermoflex Shirt*



astromark said:


> I've been playing around with our new Graphtec cutter and I wanted to test some different materials, so I found a pic and vectorized it in X3. I simplified the design a little so it would be easier to work with. Well, I thought it would be.
> 
> There are 7 colors in the design - I don't think I would ever do that many for a customer - too much weeding and aligning time involved.
> 
> ...


How did you keep the registration straight when doing all the colors?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

how could anyone not know what it is


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

wOW THAT LOOKS GREAT.i DIDNT THINK YOU COULD LAYER THAT MANY COLOURS without quality issues9Sorry-Caps(


----------

